# Stolen Colnago



## colnagorider (Apr 14, 2011)

Searching for a blue and yellow colnago road bike, it was stolen two days ago on the cal poly pomona, ca campus. IT has all campi components. Blue tail fades to yellow fork with a custom JB paintjob. It has a 490 on the seat post. email me at [email protected] if you know anything or have any questions.


----------

